# 06 CGM Quickies



## jasonc32amg (Jul 2, 2006)

snapped these after a wash...


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

thats a beauty hahah!! 
are hood scoops de-baffeled, just wondering from the water on the radiator guard thing??


----------



## jasonc32amg (Jul 2, 2006)

6point0 goat said:


> thats a beauty hahah!!
> are hood scoops de-baffeled, just wondering from the water on the radiator guard thing??


Thanks, yeah I pulled the rubber plugs. It seems to let the heat flow and I haven't noticed any muck in the engine bay.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

6point0 goat said:


> .........the radiator guard thing??


GM calls that an 'Air Baffle'. Anyway, looking good, Jason! I'm kind of partial to the color.....


----------



## jasonc32amg (Jul 2, 2006)

HP11 said:


> GM calls that an 'Air Baffle'. Anyway, looking good, Jason! I'm kind of partial to the color.....


I love the CGM - :cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Me too! If I ever finish the Grand Prix, I'm going to paint it CGM too.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My GP is that color under 2 other coats of paint. :lol: Gotta love Earl Scheib.


----------

